# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμή πάλι, please (Πειραιάς 621)

## nasos

Δοκιμάστε πάλι, please. Εβαλα την κεραία 2-3 μέτρα πιο ψηλά, με την ίδια πάλι κατεύθυνση (πρός Καλλιθέα/Μοσχάτο/Ταύρο/κλπ). Το AP έχει SSID awmn621_nasos_192.166.0.200 και ftp στο 192.166.0.201. Πιάνω επίσης συνέχεια σήμερα (μάλλον με άσχημο σήμα όμως) το awmn με MAC 00-80-C8-AC-B7-58. Απ'ότι είδα στο topic του Capvar τον έπιασε κι αυτός αν κατάλαβα καλά. Ξέρει κανείς ποιός είναι;

----------


## nasos

Οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται, αυτή τη φορά με μια omni Comet 10dbi. Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε! Οι ip είναι 240/241 για dlink/pc αντίστοιχα. Αυτά σε αναμονή για την παραλαβή των senao, αφού ετοίμασα χτες pc για ταράτσα (στη ρύθμιση του linux θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια βέβαια, αλλά από hardware είμαι ok).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Νάσσο από που βρήκες καρτούλες?

----------


## nasos

> Νάσσο από που βρήκες καρτούλες?


Τις παράγγειλα από την Datamind στην Αγγλία (NL-2511 CD Plus EXT2).

----------

